# Tie line versus Trick line



## JohnD (Dec 24, 2017)

I was going to check the Wiki for this but as @JonCarter reported in Bug Reports it has been MIA for a while.
I seem to remember that they were different. Several vendors I checked use the same name for both. I was of the opinion that tie line usually had a core covered with a braided outer casing, whereas trickline was a stout black thread as used by magicians.


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 24, 2017)

JohnD said:


> ...I was of the opinion that tie line usually had a core covered with a braided outer casing, whereas trickline was a stout black thread as used by magicians.


I concur, and believe our wiki reflects that. Can't help those who use the terms synonymously.


----------



## Van (Dec 27, 2017)

I always referred to Tie line as the braided cotton outer core with poly inner core threads, and trick line as the Dacron braided "fishing line".


----------



## z2oo (Dec 27, 2017)

I had (wrongly) been taught that paracord was called "trick line" and for a few years got away with that—until I was called out for being blatantly wrong... I'm curious to hear a consensus on what trick line is really defined as because I still can't nail down a definition.


----------



## josh88 (Dec 27, 2017)

Van said:


> I always referred to Tie line as the braided cotton outer core with poly inner core threads, and trick line as the Dacron braided "fishing line".


^this.


----------



## Van (Dec 27, 2017)

azylka said:


> I had (wrongly) been taught that paracord was called "trick line" and for a few years got away with that—until I was called out for being blatantly wrong... I'm curious to hear a consensus on what trick line is really defined as because I still can't nail down a definition.



Here's a link to what I refer to as "trick line", except in black...unless you need it in white, or day-glo yellow....http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Prestige-Braided-Dacron-Line-yds/741180.uts


----------



## SteveB (Dec 27, 2017)

Van said:


> I always referred to Tie line as the braided cotton outer core with poly inner core threads, and trick line as the Dacron braided "fishing line".



Me too.


----------



## bobgaggle (Dec 29, 2017)

I've only heard of trick line as the thin, almost invisible line you use to create TRICKS. No one is going to believe that kite is flying all by itself when they see the paracord or tie line holding it up. Trick line is what's used for the the job. Now as to what trick line is....i have no idea. I hadn't heard of the dacron line until this thread, but I've been using Spiderwire from walmart for years for all the various floating bits and flying dresses and magic kites and blithe's spirits. Same stuff I guess, braided fishing line, different available colors


----------



## venuetech (Dec 29, 2017)

Now the only tieline question is waxed or unwaxed?


----------



## bobgaggle (Dec 29, 2017)

UNWAXED. Tie the right knot and it won't slip, even on those heavy weight drops. I hate that residue all over my hands. 

(here's hoping someone chimes in with a scenario where waxed is clearly superior)


----------



## RonHebbard (Dec 29, 2017)

venuetech said:


> Now the only tieline question is waxed or unwaxed?


 @venuetech I'll vote for un-waxed. Is there fire retardant tie line on the market? 
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## Tom Andrews (Dec 29, 2017)

No FR tieline that I'm aware of. We've been asked to treat tie line for certain purposes, and people have done searches. And yes, we can only treat the unwaxed.


----------



## AudJ (Dec 29, 2017)

RonHebbard said:


> @venuetech I'll vote for un-waxed. Is there fire retardant tie line on the market?
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard.



Wouldn’t waxed tie line just be equivalent to a candle?


----------



## RonHebbard (Dec 30, 2017)

AudJ said:


> Wouldn’t waxed tie line just be equivalent to a candle?


 @AudJ If not a candle, at least a wick perhaps? It could be usable in a pinch with your whale oil footlights. 
I believe I'm recalling taking Control Booth down this path before.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## JohnD (Dec 30, 2017)

If there were a demand, couldn't they make IFR tie line? For that matter, offer precut lengths (1 cubit and 2 cubit please, and with aglets).


----------



## Blacksheep0317 (Jan 3, 2018)

Excuse me sir, but can i have 97 cubits of 0,5mm of black kevlar twine?

Its FR, it's got a great tensile strength, and its way over priced! (you can even truss a spatchcocked turducken with it!)


----------



## AudJ (Jan 3, 2018)

Blacksheep0317 said:


> Excuse me sir, but can i have 97 cubits of 0,5mm of black kevlar twine?



Can cubit lengths be obtained in odd numbers? What do they do with the other one?


----------



## Blacksheep0317 (Jan 4, 2018)

They can only fill those orders on Mondays and Thursdays when Freddy comes in. Great retirement after he got out of the firework building game.


----------



## JohnD (Jan 5, 2018)

Hmmm, the wiki is back and I am having WikiWoes. It seems that tieline and trickline are each one word. OK, no problem, except that trickline says "see tieline, definition #2, which brings up a 404 error. Sigh!

EDIT: So if you click on tieline it will take you to that page, but if you click on trickline it links you to the 404 error for tieline?


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 5, 2018)

I think I fixed it. And now I remember the prominent member who thinks tieline and trickline are the same thing.


----------

